

First Impressions Matter 26% of Apps Downloaded in 2010 Were Used Just Once - maguay
http://www.localytics.com/blog/post/first-impressions-matter-26-percent-of-apps-downloaded-used-just-once/

======
maguay
First impressions definitely do matter … not just for mobile apps, but for
webapps and standard websites as well. Hey, they matter for your social media
profiles too; if someone’s recent tweets or anything else aren’t
interesting/useful, I’m far less likely to follow them.

